# Carved a "patch" last weekend



## blackoak (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not worth a crap on anything else, but do enjoy making schrooms with a chainsaw. Carved these out last weekend.


----------



## husabud (Mar 31, 2011)

blackoak said:


> I'm not worth a crap on anything else, but do enjoy making schrooms with a chainsaw. Carved these out last weekend.



Wow man are those Magic Mushrooms? Just kiddin. I've been wanting to start carving for awhile. Looks like a good place to start. Good work!


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 18, 2011)

nice work.could mess up someone "trip" putting one of those in the middle of a cow pasture,lol.


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 18, 2011)

those look great,nice job


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 19, 2011)

I like them!


----------



## gunny100 (Dec 6, 2015)

blackoak said:


> I'm not worth a crap on anything else, but do enjoy making schrooms with a chainsaw. Carved these out last weekend.





gunny100 said:


> HI
> do you buy wood for turning
> I got 1/3 of pick up truck of misc pcs of klim dryed walnut wood
> plus I have many pcs of walnut logs\
> ...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks like summer out there!


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 30, 2015)

I like them also, good work. I have seen pictures of your schrooms all over the net, so you are the guy who is making them, my compliments. I do them similar but not quite the same, I don't paint the stems and use a different tool to finish the head to give it that morel look.

Curious, how do your mushrooms sell??? (if you sell them) Schrooms are the most popular seller of all the things that I have carved and tried to sell at different venues. Considering the time and effort it takes to make them I get a decent return compared to other wood projects. One or two mushrooms will always pay the booth fee at a craft sale. Most people call my mushrooms " ornamental mushrooms ' and gladly pay $40 bucks or more for a decent looking one that has that mushroomy look what ever that is.

I'll see if I can get a pic up to add to the thread. Our old computer went down and I lost many pictures of my work that were in my photo collection. I did manage to get this one of my first attempt at selling mushroom carvings of different styles and shapes along with some benches by the roadside during a local celebration that made that road very busy. I didn't sell hardly any benches but the mushrooms sold good . I have since gotten much better at making mushrooms and kind of know what people like.


----------

